
The value of friendships in academic success - lichtenberger
https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-events/eth-news/news/2019/01/the-value-of-friendships-in-academic-success.html
======
aiyodev
In almost every college course I was in, there was a clique of students that
shared homework answers and copies of tests from previous semesters. I had
access to these if i was lucky enough to know someone in the clique.

College is a lot easier for those who cheat. I remember courses where the
class average was in the 40s before it’s curved. A slight advantage could be
the difference between an A and a C.

~~~
elcomet
But those who cheat might not be the ones who will achieve great things.

~~~
Consultant32452
I think a certain amount of cheater mentality is important, perhaps even
necessary, for outsized success.

------
stabbles
Not very surprising, right?

~~~
mathgenius
Do they separate causation from correlation, or is that not the point?

------
alpineidyll3
Citation and nomination circles are the whole game in any mature academic
field. One problem (of many) is universities and funding orgs. don't downsize
mature fields.

The circular logic of scientific merit is insane. Often those who get ahead
most rapidly are those who reinforce and build these circles (organizing
workshops etc)

Simple things like double blind review would help this a lot and there's data
to back that up, but the foundation in the US is deeply rotten.

~~~
conistonwater
How is this related to the article, which talks about first-year students?

